# My new Rebel 23 gravity feed



## stabone (Feb 20, 2015)

Here are some pics of my new smoker. I looked at a ton of different models before I settled on this one. I'm extremely happy with my purchase. The first smoke was a little interesting. I couldn't get the pit temp over 190 for about 5 hours; I don't have a Guru yet. I finally cracked open the fire box door and the temp climbed to 300 degrees where it held steady for about 5 hours. Needless to say, the DigiQ is on order and should help out a ton on the next cook. 













IMG_0087.JPG



__ stabone
__ Feb 12, 2015


















IMG_0088.JPG



__ stabone
__ Feb 12, 2015


















IMG_0089.JPG



__ stabone
__ Feb 12, 2015


















IMG_0099.JPG



__ stabone
__ Feb 20, 2015


----------



## timberjet (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks pretty sturdy. I'm guessing it uses pellets? Sorry I guess I could google it. Never seen one on here before.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 20, 2015)

That looks like a great smoker! From a review I just read, a temp control device makes a world of difference, so your next cook with the digiq should be a breeze. Congrats on the new toy!


----------



## stabone (Feb 21, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Looks pretty sturdy. I'm guessing it uses pellets? Sorry I guess I could google it. Never seen one on here before.


No, it is actually a gravity feed charcoal smoker.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 21, 2015)

Stabone said:


> No, it is actually a gravity feed charcoal smoker.


----------

